# Burning John Deere



## barnabas (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

look at this video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DebXno-MwU[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What a shame.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*Here is the translation from Hungarian*

On Tuesday, about 16 hours notice of a strange crackling Szarvaskenden man, a former major-TSZ neighborhood. Entering the site immediately saw the importance of a John Deere tractor engine compartment. Immediately shouted for help and called the fire department. Then he tried to save the increasingly fiery tractor near a tractor, but it was locked.
The fire spread to the roof within minutes of the other part of this machine. The flames became three and two John Deere tractors MTZ, a multifunctional agricultural sprayers and trailers, as well as several smaller structures. The roof collapsed, and straw on fire 50. The financial loss is significant, probably well in excess of 100 million forints. (Spring of the biggest John Deere tractor purchased, it costs more than 40 million forints.)
Major problem is that the fire in the middle of the harvest work was destroyed by the machinery. I know the tractor caught fire today, went to work in the morning, but the rain came down to the earth. Washed off in the morning, and then configured the szkott place. About 5 hours later, on fire, so far unexplained. The cause of the fire testing of fire trying to explain. The fire fighting Körmend, szombahelyi Zalaegerszeg and firefighters were involved.
In late June, two days after a vehicle is spent in the county. A truck cockpit to the border of Tormásliget devoured by the flames, and a refrigerator Salköveskúton burned down during the night.


http://www.nyugat.hu/tartalom/cikk/traktorok_egtek_szarvaskenden


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Last year just down the road from us they lost there shed..mowers..tools,fire chief said it start from the riding mower,seem bunch leaves caught around the muffler area...I ways like to spray water on deck area also muffler area.

Like your sig picture Paul.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Last year just down the road from us they lost there shed..mowers..tools,fire chief said it start from the riding mower,seem bunch leaves caught around the muffler area...I ways like to spray water on deck area also muffler area.
> 
> Like your sig picture Paul.


This was a picture of when my grandfather was logging in the winter in MN to help pay for the farm in ND.

Here is another from that time...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang..sure do like those pics. 

Maine has musem of old time logging..pics..irons. etc.etc...no wonder they play hard back than,for they sure work hard.


----------

